# Colorado native bee identification



## Greenride

Bumble bees, I don't know the variety. We have the same stripe pattern in Boulder(near Niwot) these small ones are the workers. earlier in the season we had larger ones, queens I'm guessing, working the hairy vetch cover crop in our garden. Queens do all the work in the early season till their first brood hatches. Only the queens live through the winter.
Fabian


----------



## loghousebees

It looks like _Bombus ternarius_ , a orange banded bumble bee that has a similar social structure to the honey bee.


----------



## iluvicecream

I've seen these in Denver too!


----------



## tabby

It could be Hunt's Bumble Bee, which are common in Colorado. There's lots of them in my yard.


----------



## CS Bee Man

It is a Rocky Mountain bumble bee. I seen a lot of these this year.


----------

